# MUMBAI | Radisson Blu Plaza Hotel | 144m | 29 fl | U/C



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

All credit to SSC forumer Jai,who had posted the render long back, and also to many other Indian forumers who had posted the updates in the Mumbai Subforum .

The Radisson hotel in Kanjurmarg has been the most prominent of city-wide developments appropriately located at the corner of JVLR and LBS road. “The Radisson Hotel will have 335 keys; the exact break up on the categories of rooms has not been finalised yet. It is set to open in the first quarter of 2013″says Gaurav Kant , Director of Sales – India, Carlson Hotels Worldwide.
The Radisson hotel will be an architectural icon. *The five star hotel is almost 35 storeys high and built over 4 mega columns each 72 meters tall.* It is designed by India’s leading architect Hafeez Contractor where as the interior designing would be done by HBA/Hirsch Bedner Associates, one of the leading hospitality interior designer across the globe.

link : http://powai.info/2011/05/17/kanjurmargs-skyline-will-soon-have-the-central-suburbs-first-five-star-deluxe-hotel-radisson/
http://www.radisson.com/mumbai-hotel-in/indmuba
*Renders :*

























*Construction History:*
photo cc: amhrpi
May 25 ,2010

















*Updates :*
Photo cc:Kalpk
May 1, 2011


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Photo cc: Coolguyz
May 20, 2011









Photo cc: Bishwambharsen


----------



## Blue Flame (Jul 29, 2009)

Very cool design! Great for Mumbai! :cheers:


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

Photos copyright: Savz



Savz said:


> Radisson Hotel - Kanjurmarg
> July 7th 2011
> Note: Hotel rooms construction above the huge pillars have started as seen in the pic


----------



## Swapbeck (Apr 18, 2011)

*Updates:*

Image#1:









Image#2:







[/QUOTE]


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Photo cc: parthpatels007


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice design...kay:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

incredible building!!


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

pic courtesy Prawnsp123-



Prawnsp123 said:


> No rise at all from the last update...


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Initial cladding on November 19, 2012



deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: melissaism
> 
> Nov 19.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

December 24th, 2012



IU said:


> Shot these on Dec 24:


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Very slow progress but construction didn't halt even on December 25th, 2012:



IU said:


> ..and shot these on Dec 25:


----------



## India Rocks (Nov 16, 2010)

Cross posting the UPDATE from Mumbai Sub forum

*The cladding work has progressed swiftly...*


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright banditpriest


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Cool design! very futuristic.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Its 29 floors and 144m. source

Mods, plz update the thread title.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

hshah ; about a month ago said:


>


..


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

October update, courtesy bombayism:


----------



## hussu123 (Oct 7, 2012)

more photos please


----------

